# The ethics of escaping from future FEMA camps?



## RamistThomist (Apr 28, 2015)

As we see the LBTGYQY lobby cracking down on biblical Christianity and even traditional 'Mericanism, we must honestly own up to the fact that many of us will be sent to reeducation camps or FEMA camps. By God's grace I hope I am willing to suffer for my faith. However, I am also an 'Merican citizen (2kingdomz) and would also be a political prisoner, since I identify with Patrick Henry on every point.

Here is the not-so-hypoethetical question: If the opportunity to escape arises, and one could escape without the FEMA guards pulling a Goebbels and executing citizens in response, is it ethical to escape? John Knox appeared to think it was

Unless the camp is manned by former military, I have no doubt I could do it. I can do chin ups with 100lbs tied to my waist. I can do a full human flag. I can do front flips off of short walls. I can run 5+ miles if I have to. If the camp is in the woods or swamps, and most concentration camps are removed from public sight, this is all the easier. If the camps are manned by "Pajama Boy" or Tumblristas, I could probably do this blindfolded.

But is it ethical? Is it ethical for me to do this _as a citizen of the kingdom of God's Left Hand_?


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 28, 2015)

Though people will disagree with me about the ethics of doing so, this is why we have a second amendment in the Founders mind.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 28, 2015)

If such a dire scenario comes to pass, then you would be correct that you are a political prisoner because your own government would be denying you the rights of a citizen. I say that if possible one should first escape, then tell the tale, and take up arms - if possible under the authority of a lesser magistrate. But then again, in our government, we the people are (supposedly) the highest magistrate.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 28, 2015)

Of course it's ethical. People who escape from camps like that are heroes. Have you never seen "The Great Escape"?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 28, 2015)

Jacob, I thought you were getting raptured before the tribulation!


----------



## Edward (Apr 28, 2015)

Peairtach said:


> Have you never seen "The Great Escape"?



I've seen it, and I remember what happened to most of the escapees. 



ReformedReidian said:


> escaping from future FEMA camps?



Escape? I'm thinking more along the lines of trying to get a job with FEMA.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 28, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> I can do chin ups with 100lbs tied to my waist. I can do a full human flag. I can do front flips off of short walls. I can run 5+ miles if I have to. If the camp is in the woods or swamps, and most concentration camps are removed from public sight, this is all the easier. If the camps are manned by "Pajama Boy" or Tumblristas, I could probably do this blindfolded.



Some 20 years ago I could do all those things too. But infirmities have a funny way of catching up with you. Just yesterday, while standing up in court, my knee went out. 

Sure, escape if such a scenario befalls you. Paul legitimately escaped in a basket.




Edward said:


> Escape? I'm thinking more along the lines of trying to get a job with FEMA.



That made me laugh! Edward, are you singing "Dare to be a Daniel"?


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 28, 2015)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Jacob, I thought you were getting raptured before the tribulation!



Post-trib. I'm still here.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 28, 2015)

VictorBravo said:


> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> > I can do chin ups with 100lbs tied to my waist. I can do a full human flag. I can do front flips off of short walls. I can run 5+ miles if I have to. If the camp is in the woods or swamps, and most concentration camps are removed from public sight, this is all the easier. If the camps are manned by "Pajama Boy" or Tumblristas, I could probably do this blindfolded.
> ...



Sorry to hear about your knee. I didn't even think of Paul.


----------



## Philip (Apr 28, 2015)

VictorBravo said:


> Paul legitimately escaped in a basket.



The Apostle Paul: a more pragmatic ethicist than Socrates.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 29, 2015)

Paul was able to leave a small jurisdiction and carry on his work elsewhere. Perhaps your willingness to _keep going_ is an essential part of answering the question. After escape, what then?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 29, 2015)

Having had very extensive experience with FEMA after Katrina, et al, if they ran a concentration camp, it would be so disorganized you could just walk out whenever you wanted.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 29, 2015)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Having had very extensive experience with FEMA after Katrina, et al, if they ran a concentration camp, it would be so disorganized you could just walk out whenever you wanted.



Reminds me of the classic line on government conspiracies:

"Never attribute to evil what can be be explained by incompetence."


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 29, 2015)

Paul was escaping a conspiracy of civilians to commit murder, not a state authority. He wasn't on the lam from the law.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 29, 2015)

Mushroom said:


> Paul was escaping a conspiracy of civilians to commit murder, not a state authority. He wasn't on the lam from the law.



Was David before he became King?

Was Samson?


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 29, 2015)

Mushroom said:


> Paul was escaping a conspiracy of civilians to commit murder, not a state authority. He wasn't on the lam from the law.



Paul says, (2 Cor 11)



> In Damascus the ethnarch under Aretas the king was guarding the city of the Damascenes in order to seize me,


Seems like a state authority to me.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 29, 2015)

I've long thought we'd potentially need to engage in civil disobedience, but am now wondering if we will face legal and financial obstacles that will lead to one frustration or another, especially if SCOTUS applies 14th amendment "rights" to gays. Likely, churches would lose their tax-exempt status while facing lawsuits and ignominy for not allowing membership or "services" to all. Our right to freely assemble would be trumped by the ethically debased to exert their rights, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Philip (Apr 29, 2015)

Most likely there will be another court case to determine just how far that right extends. Hopefully it will be a class action case with major conservative denominations (PCA, Missouri Synod, SBC, ACNA, etc) as well as evangelical institutions signing on.


----------



## MW (Apr 29, 2015)

"Who can tell if God will turn and repent, and turn away from his fierce anger, that we perish not?
And God saw their works, that they turned from their evil way; and God repented of the evil, that he had said that he would do unto them; and he did it not.
But it displeased Jonah exceedingly, and he was very angry."


----------



## Physeter (Apr 30, 2015)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Having had very extensive experience with FEMA after Katrina, et al, if they ran a concentration camp, it would be so disorganized you could just walk out whenever you wanted.


Precisely. I don't put much stock in these conspiracy theories about FEMA camps. FEMA is not competent enough to run such camps in the first place.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 30, 2015)

Grumman Tomcat said:


> GulfCoast Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Having had very extensive experience with FEMA after Katrina, et al, if they ran a concentration camp, it would be so disorganized you could just walk out whenever you wanted.
> ...



I agree that they aren't competent, but all forms of socialism demand re-education centers. I am sure during the early days of the Cheka, talk abuot the GULAG was dismissed as conspiracy.


----------



## DCAF (May 10, 2015)

If there's going to be persecution in America in the near future, it will be much more insidious than what the OP is proposing.

Persecution, if it comes, will be of the soft variety. Lots of taxation, restrictions around what churches can do in the public square, coercing children into public schools and the like. There will also be plenty of room for the "right kind" of Christian in such persecution, but I doubt it will come to murder and imprisonment anytime soon.


----------



## Edward (May 10, 2015)

DCAF said:


> If there's going to be persecution in America in the near future, it will be much more insidious than what the OP is proposing.



In an effort to keep this from getting booted to Politics and Government, I won't name names, but one current presidential candidate has avowed that " deep-seated cultural codes, religious beliefs and structural biases have to be changed." 

Seems to me that that is going to take a bit more than the measures that you've suggested. An opposing politician has publicly questioned whether that would include re-education camps.


----------



## Mushroom (May 10, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> > Paul was escaping a conspiracy of civilians to commit murder, not a state authority. He wasn't on the lam from the law.
> ...


Well, seems you have that right there, Jacob. To quote Rosanna Rosannadanna... "Nevermind!"


----------

